# Snow!! (13 pics)



## Mainiac (Jan 18, 2007)

We finally got some snow! :thumbup: It snowed all day Monday and on Tuesday I finally got to go out and get some pictures of snow and out of 200+ pictures these were the only decent ones.

Any and all comments are welcome.


1.





2.




3.




4.




5.




6.




7.




8.




9.




10.




11.




12.




13.


----------



## danir (Jan 18, 2007)

I like 7


----------



## BoblyBill (Jan 18, 2007)

7 is BY FAR the best in this series... I love that shot...


----------



## scheffer (Jan 18, 2007)

7 is great, but I also like 13. Overall, a very nice way to take snowy pictures. 
Danny


----------



## Arch (Jan 18, 2007)

another vote for 7.... you got a cracking shot there, worthy of a POTM nomination


----------



## surge (Jan 18, 2007)

there are some lovely photos in there mainiac- and a strike rate of one in twenty isn't bad...

i particularly like your guts in picture 2.  was your camera wet already? mine would have stayed in the bag at that point! although i'm tempted to start going out for photos with a brolley.

(no. 5 is my preference)


----------



## Bobby Ironsights (Jan 18, 2007)

Are you all on DRUGS??? Number 8 was by far and away the best....!!!

Oh....wait.....they're numbered from top down.......oh...ok...

Well, .....um....yes..

Yes, number 7 is the best.


----------



## Mainiac (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks guys! And thank you Archangel for nominating #7 for POTM!!! 



> i particularly like your guts in picture 2. was your camera wet already?


 My camera got some snow on itbut I quickly brushed it off,so no damage done.:thumbup: 

Thanks again.


----------



## 250Gimp (Jan 20, 2007)

#7 for me as well, but #3 really pulled at me for some reason as well.


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 20, 2007)

#7 made me stop and stare at it.

great job on that one. :thumbup:


----------



## abraxas (Jan 20, 2007)

3&7.


----------



## Mainiac (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks! Your comments are very much appreciated.


----------



## lostprophet (Jan 22, 2007)

stunning


----------



## karissa (Jan 22, 2007)

7 is nice but I like 12 and 13 too.  Nice shots.


----------



## kamilla (Jan 22, 2007)

#7. Great!


----------



## JTHphoto (Jan 22, 2007)

yeah, 3, 4, & 7 are all winners... nicely done.  :thumbup:


----------



## ShootHoops (Jan 22, 2007)

#7 is the *bestest* of the best!  *giggle*


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 22, 2007)

Holy Toledo, what an awesome, stellar, beautiful series!!!!!  Love it, love it, love it.


----------



## Ab$olut (Jan 22, 2007)

7 is the best great comp and light!


----------



## scrutiny1 (Jan 22, 2007)

#3, #7, and maybe even #13= Awesome shots


----------



## SpaceNut (Jan 23, 2007)

Awesome series! #7 has my vote, then #8. I'd like to know where the tracks lead too! Great job, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Danad (Jan 23, 2007)

I like 7 and 4 a lot...about the others, I think U could have worked more on the composition.:thumbup:


----------



## Velocity (Jan 23, 2007)

Great set of shots. You have done well capturing the snow on these. The only critique I would make is that on the first shot it may be better if the branches were cropped out of the top left corner. I like these shots a lot even though they make me feel cold


----------



## Mainiac (Jan 23, 2007)

Thank you all! I feel honored to have gotten so many kind replies.


----------



## THORHAMMER (Jan 23, 2007)

3, 5, and 7, All nice shots... 

you got a little golgen glow in with the icy white... thats prob not easy to do... !!

very nice...


----------



## Mainiac (Jan 23, 2007)

Thank you,Thorhammer.


----------

